# my 3 girls are all taged out. 1 smokey grey



## secondincommand (Oct 10, 2007)

Hannah just turned 10. Moriah is 15 and I have been taking them both to the woods their whole life. I started out by taking them in back pack to the woods. They are both pretty seasoned hunters now for their age...lol Im extremely proud of both my daughters, and my wife leaves me shaking my head all the time, she is unreal with a bow and really knows how to enjoy the outdoors.


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Well done! Those girls can knock em down just as good as the boys can. My wife has been killing toms since she was 18 years old, and she makes me take a week off work to watch the kids so she can hunt!!! :lol: Congrats to you and your girls, that smokey grey looks awesome!


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

That's awesome, congratulations to all of you!


----------

